# 2004 nissan 4 stroke



## Badfish88 (May 5, 2016)

shudders off idle And when wide open it surges. New plugs and filter


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Badfish88 said:


> shudders off idle And when wide open it surges. New plugs and filter


Fuel pump?


----------

